# Waste water



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

"Not sure what happened to first post"

My Hymer 584 has a 3 inch outlet pipe for discharge of grey water. (I forgot to measure it but I think that's right). If I can't just drop the water but need to move it some distance - where can I buy a hose and suitable adaptor? :?


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*water outlet*

hi
not sure about your model but our 534 has an outlet about that size.there is a 3 foot extenstion hose clipped into the gas bottle cubard.
hope this helps

scottie.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks but there is no extension that I can find. Where would I buy one from?


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

This site do all the fittings and accessories for waste water and other things. Not sure how good they are , never used them !

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

ianhibs said:


> Thanks but there is no extension that I can find. Where would I buy one from?


Try an Ebay search for motorhome sewer hose extension kit ..... might be of help :wink:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I have the same Issue with my Burstner and looking at adapting, somone on this site provided me with the same information.

I would like to know how you progress things has I doubt I will have time in the next few weeks to sort out

Many thanks in advance
Hugh


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

Try Deepcar
www.dmiuk.com
ousty


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Ianhibs,

Have a look here as well http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Mick_P said:


> Ianhibs,
> 
> Have a look here as well http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/


Thanks for that. I've had my local accessories shop looking out for me but they have come out with nothing other than make an adaptor myself. This looks just the ticket.

Thanks again


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi ian

i've used a dump hose when we had a van with a toilet waste tank as opposed to a cassette. i still found it necessary to have a portable waste tank for the sites where the emptying point had no vehicular access and was out of range of the hose. used a fiamma roll tank with that van.

i now use a wastemaster, as used by caravanners, because i find that as i don't use sites much i can take the grey water to a convenient place to dispose of it.

if there is a drive over point i just turn the handle & let it go. threw the hose supplied by hymer out as there's no room in the gas locker because of refillable gas cylinders & the extra pipework that entails.

mike


----------

